# Inland Portugal



## walker07

Hi,

My wife and I are looking at moving abroad early next year and so far have researched Spain, France, Crete, Turkey and Thailand before seeming to settle on the idea of immigrating to inland Portugal.
We are looking to buy a rural property at approximately 100,000 euros and would welcome any feedback on good areas and general advice on quality of life.
We will have a disposable income of 2,400 euros per month, and while I have researched minimum wage, annual salaries etc would be interested on what sort of lifestyle we could expect and the prices of food items, eating out, wine electricity, council taxes and satellite. We are not heavy drinkers or smokers but hope to enjoy retirement.
Please don't take the 2,400 as gloating; this is a big step for us and I want to research this thoroughly.


----------



## Mamacats

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Do you have any areas inland?
Are you planning on working?
Do you read and/write in Portuguese?

Sincerely,
Diane of Diane’s Pride
Ragdoll Breeder Portugal
Sea Breeze Studio


----------



## walker07

Thanks for the reply. We are looking for advice on areas to live. I like the idea of having scenic views, with lakes or rivers nearby. Perhaps somewhere rural or on the edge of a village with shops and cafes nearby.
Regarding working, I may have the opportunity to work in the middle east for six week periods two or three times a year, and so do not have to rely on working locally but we would welcome opportunities if they became available.
At present we do not speak or read Portugese but if we decide to move to the country it would become a priority.


----------



## sueblue

Take a look at Silves on the Algarve, very pretty, next to river, quite a historic place ,has a castle, and is quite near to Monchique which is very pretty with lovely views!! I like it very much!!!
susan


----------



## omostra06

well we live near Tomar in central Portugal, its a lovely area, with hills, rivers, lakes and forests, very nice historic towns and villages, well worth a look.


----------



## jorgemac23

walker07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are looking at moving abroad early next year and so far have researched Spain, France, Crete, Turkey and Thailand before seeming to settle on the idea of immigrating to inland Portugal.
> We are looking to buy a rural property at approximately 100,000 euros and would welcome any feedback on good areas and general advice on quality of life.
> We will have a disposable income of 2,400 euros per month, and while I have researched minimum wage, annual salaries etc would be interested on what sort of lifestyle we could expect and the prices of food items, eating out, wine electricity, council taxes and satellite. We are not heavy drinkers or smokers but hope to enjoy retirement.
> Please don't take the 2,400 as gloating; this is a big step for us and I want to research this thoroughly.


HI ! I hope the information that i´m giving you below is helpful, My wife and 2 kids moved to Lagos in the algarve , we tried to live further north but found that the algarve was what we are looking for, we opened up a children's shop & here we are. If you have any further questions feel free to ask.
Best of luck
jorgemac23

Portugal, Algarve 
Inland properties Price region.€100-000 to €150.000 

Expect to find habitable properties, that is to say, older village houses and usually

terraced (not detached).At the lower end, the properties will be in desperate need of modernization. At the higher end, you may find a modernized 1 to 2 bedroomed terraced cottage for €100K to €200K…..This is an example of a renovated ruined cottage where the original water storage tank has been cleverly converted for use as a pool! This terraced property sits in a beautiful valley(20 minutes drive north of Lagos town on the Western Algarve). It features 3 bedrooms, a living room a kitchen dining room and a bathroom. Current asking price:through a local estate agent:€160.000 













Cost of living

You may want to bear in mind that the national minimum salary is under €500 per month! 
The general day to day costs are relatively ok in comparison to most of Europe. Nobody who lives here thinks twice about sitting down to coffee and snacks, several times a day! Shopping in the supermarkets is not as cheap as say neighbouring Spain, but you can put this down to the fact that at present, I.V.A.(VAT) is currently 20% in Portugal.This being recently lowered from 21%!

Eating Out: You can still find many local restaurants serving dish of the day at lunchtime from €5.00. A half-decent jug of wine to accompany this meal shouldnt cost more than a couple of euros!

You hear of UK ex-pats, who are based in Portugal regularly flying back to London on cheap flights in order to stock up on clothing and british food items? All in all, expect to find a laid back way of life, laid back friendly locals and English spoken in all coastal towns and villages.

Satellite/Cable.

Most Brits will opt for the SKY system, and will find that there are dozens of eager suppliers of these systems based here and advertising in the local weekly rags.A basic system will cost from around €500(receives the free channels).

Other more language conscious individuals opt for the locally supplied cable systems which boast dozens of internationally known channel favourites, including SKY news, BBC prime etc. Expect to have these systems supplied from €30 per month. 


When thinking of taking the plunge and investing in Portugal it is recommended that

A: you engage the services of a licensed local Real Estate Agent

B: On finding your ideal property you take the realtor´s advice and meet up with a local lawyer/solicitor. Who will advise you on many aspects of paperwork documentation requirements in Portugal as well as the usual conveyancing on property purchase.


----------



## tomarense

Hi,

We live in the Tomar area, and if it's scenery you want, look no further than this area - hills, rivers, lakes and forests. As a bonus, it's oozing history.

Frank.


----------



## ken

We are hoping to go to COJA in central Portugal. I think you would like it there. reading your note I think this area wouls suite you. You seem to want the same as we do. We have some land in the mountains with river not far away and cost about 1hr drive.

Regards 

Ken


----------



## Al and Brigge

omostra06 said:


> well we live near Tomar in central Portugal, its a lovely area, with hills, rivers, lakes and forests, very nice historic towns and villages, well worth a look.


Please could you tell us the best area to buy a property near Tomar. Also is there any work in the area for a mobile hairdresser and my partner who is a Psychotherapist.


----------



## omostra06

There are some great areas around Tomar, one of the most saught after areas is 1o mins east of Tomar near the lake of Castello do Bode, this fresh water lake stretches for 40 miles and is stuning. Property close to the lake can be a little expensive but holds its value well and always sells quickly.
Castelo do Bode Lake, Central Portugal

West of Tomar is also very nice, lovely scenery, historic villages and god rail and road links to the rest of Portugal. (lisbon airport 1 hour)

some info on Tomar here 
Tomar, Central Portugal


----------



## omostra06

as for work, quite a few brits have moved to the area and found jobs or started business, so I cant see why you could'nt do hairdressing here.


----------



## patsy

*patsy silver coast*

Hi i live in a rural area but close to a town that has everything i have lived here for 5 years would love to hear from you to see how far you have got whith your move and if i can help in anyway patsy


----------

